# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  δεν νιωθω...εκανα αποπραγματοποιηση

## anxious4ever

παλι τα ιδια...αποπραγματοποιηση..τ  απαισιο..ειναι ελαφρυα κ ερχεται μερικες φορες μεσα στην μερα..αλλα ειναι τοσο ασχημο...τι κριμα..κ τα πηγαινα τοσο καλα..ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενη.:(:(:(:(

----------


## anxious4ever

ωχ τωρα ειδα οτι φαινεται μονο αυτο στο μνμ μου...μα καλα γιατι?

----------

